
Too few motherf$%kers on board - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/too-few-motherf-kers-on-board/
======
Glennross
This reads like someone who watched Glengarry Glen Ross and thought it was
full of good workplace ideas.

------
iamrafael8
People have started to change the jobs more often. They do not spend much time
in their company so they start to see less value in creating long-term
friendships with they coworkers.

